# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Click Once dploiement et Envoi de mail

## NahMean

Bonjour,

J'ai actuellement un problme de scurit sur mon rseau, une application dvelopp sous visual studio 2015 utilise ClickOnce pour son dploiement, en local sur les machines du parc, et elle utilise la librairie "Microsoft.Office.Interop.Outlook" pour envoyer des mails sous le profil Outlook de la personne connect.

Le problme est que sur ces poste avec des accs restreints, l'application *peut tre installer*, et cette application *peut envoyer des mails* (SPAM).
En passant par une installation du type "Windows Intaller" (ex: .msi), les utilisateurs ne peuvent rien installer sans l'intervention d'un administrateur.

Comment interdire l'installation d'application avec ClickOnce sur mon rseau ? (Stratgie GPO) ?

----------

